
Soon, satellites will be able to watch you everywhere all the time - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613748/satellites-threaten-privacy/
======
astazangasta
There are theoretical limits imposed by Dawes' limit. For example lets say you
want to read a license plate, which you could do with some fuzzy ability at
1cm. The Amazon Kuiper satellites orbit at 367km which means they would need a
20m mirror to resolve this much. Needless to say these would be enormous and
probably physically impossible at that height.

